# 2 yr old golden with stage 5 cancer



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry for you, your family and your poor boy. Sending you all strength.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sorry. That's devastating. I'm shocked that your breeder will not respond to you. Perhaps they are out of town on vacation or something. I'm sure that reputable breeders would want to know of such a tragedy and would appreciate your contacting them. When you are feeling up to it, we'd love to know more about your pal and see some pictures.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

If you saw them on this forum, then I would go ahead and try to message them on here. I do believe you have to post 15 times before you can send a personal message, so go ahead and respond to some of the threads then Private message them. It's really a shame though, they should have answered you back by now after so many attempts.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

A single case of lymphoma wouldn't typically be a reason not to breed the two parents again. We don't know enough about what causes it, so a single case doesn't really tell you if the parents are producing an elevated risk profile or not.

As far as your breeder's behavior, I'm very sorry to hear it. It's possible that they're out of town or that their contact info has changed. A good breeder would typically be very concerned about the details of what happened. They'd want to know the way the illness presented and the way it was treated in case it appeared again in the line. If had already appeared, they'd want to track it to try to figure out what pairings produced it. A good breeder would also be shocked, saddened, and heartbroken.

I had a Golden who died at 6 of a rare kind of lymphoma. His breeder was deeply, deeply sad when I told her. She reacted as if he was still hers.  We talked for a while about the disease and how it had presented itself. She also offered me a dog a few months later. I would consider that the kind of reaction you'd expect from a good breeder.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss of your sweet Golden. It's so hard, especially when they are so young. 

I hope your breeder will acknowledge your attempts to contact them. 

Have you considered putting your dog's registered information on k9data.com and listing the date of death and noting the cause (probably in honorifics if there isn't another category)? That way it's at least in the database for other potential puppy buyers to see and question.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. The breeder should indeed be concerned, 2 years old is too young. Can you post pictures and maybe share some stories about your boy? 

One thing you can do is make sure your dog's pedigree in addition to his Date and Cause of Death are entered into the K9Data.com website. This is an important website for golden retriever research.

Edit to add: Dallas Gold & I must have been typing at the same time  There is a specific field for Cause of Death when the Date of Death is entered


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine your pain and sorrow.

Please notify them in writing, registered mail, return receipt. That way you know they got your letter.

Again, my deepest sympathies for you and your family.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I would mail the breeder a copy of any paperwork you got listing the parents of your puppy plus the death certificate since you just want to notify them.

This is heartbreaking and I am so sorry for your loss.
Connie and Cody


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Two years old is just way too young.


----------



## Ryder's mon (Aug 27, 2011)

*I feel your pain*

You have my deepest sympathy... I know what you are going through. My 2 year old was diagnosed with a rib osteosarcoma with pulmonary metastasis. Your breeder should be concerned and it bothers me that you have been unsuccessful in making contact. My breeder has emailed or called me everyday since our Ryder's diagnosis. I have spoken not only to my vet but the oncologist handling our case and have told me that this is an unfortunate circumstance and that it is the breed that is predisposed to this horrible disease not the parents carrying the gene. However I'm am uncertain about lymphoma.
Again I am truly sorry for the lose of your beloved companion; at 2 years old, they are just babies.


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, I know what you are going through. It just isn't fair that such wonderful, loving friends can't be with us together. Hopefully your memories will be a sweet reminder.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread is devastating- so sad for these youngsters to have cancer when they have only just left puppyhood. A friend just also lost a beautifully bred 2 year old to lymphoma. I am so sorry for your loss- there is just no consolation. Cancer is a terrible enemy of our gold dogs, and I live in fear of it every day with my four, having lost 3 in the past. However, 2 is much different than 15, 13, or 9, and I am speechless at the sorrow you must feel. 

I do hope your breeder contacts you. I think it is very hard for breeders to absorb the news if they care deeply. Many, many breeders are headed to Atlanta for the National, and are out showing dogs to get ready or working on committees etc. The time right before the national can be a tough time to reach breeders.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*sO VERY SORRY*

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss-how tragic.
I also would private message the breeder on this forum, but I don't think they will be able to respond to you with a private msg., until you get 15 posts.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Our first golden was diagnosed with lymphoma at age 2 as well. We opted to treat him with chemo due to his young age. He lived another year before he passed.

I am sorry for the loss of your beloved boy.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

The breeder might not see the PM if she/he is not active on this board. Have they recently made a post on here? I hope you get in touch with them 

Sorry for your loss, I lost my Rottie to cancer


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry. It's beyond heart breaking. I hope your breaded responds and pays proper respect to this situation.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jaime2061 said:


> I am so sorry. It's beyond heart breaking. I hope your breaded responds and pays proper respect to this situation.


Just as a note, this is an old thread..... from 2011. Sadly, the OP didn't update to let us know if the breeder ever responded.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry and I find this so troubling that so many of our young ones are dying from cancer. I hope you can contact the breeder, because you certainly don't need the added stress with what you are going through. Again, my deepest sympathies.


----------

